# entering the board!!



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Hi guys (and girls maybe)

Im Pumpin (real name Stan) and im from Holland.

Stats:

180cm

80kg

BF% 8-9

i have been training for 1-1,5 years now.

I have experimented with ph-cycle twice and i think ph's are the bomb!! I had great gains and strenght went up incredibly.

I wont be posting much on this board, due to busy life and im also active on other boards like www.dutchbodybuilding.com.

ALSO: im looking for websites in the UK where they sell ph's. Ph's are illegal in Holland, but importing them from the UK is no problem.

So, if anyone has some websites, please let me know.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Alright mate

Its very easy to find PH's in the uk just search em up on a search engine.

Or you could try Steve's shop PM him for a list of PH's i think hes got them on sale at the moment!


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

hi stan,

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/eshop/Prohormones/

probably cannot get them any cheaper here either


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

simzy said:


> hi stan,
> 
> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/eshop/Prohormones/
> 
> probably cannot get them any cheaper here either


i knew about that website. I was wandering if that M1T was any good. I cant read the label for the brand.

Any other websites??


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board pumpin

ill get that pricelist to u asap in the morning,ive just got in and its very late

need sleep lol

the prices will be good mate,and that goes to anyone else on here aswell

email me for a price list 

cheers steve


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome to the board bro


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2004)

What's up chief! Welcome to the forum!


----------

